# Luft "austauschen" um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden???



## dr.evil (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Hab schon länger mitgelesen und mich jetzt endlich mal angemeldet

Und da komme ich auch schon zu meiner ersten Frage.
Das Problem ist das Kondenswasser bei starker Kühlung.
Nun  habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie man dem entgegenwirken könnte. Und da  bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es die einzige, wirklich  effektive, Methode wäre die Luft irgendwie zu "entfernen" bzw. zu  "ersetzen".
Da gibts ja schon ein paar Konzepte, wie z.b. Öl-PCs oder  so. Da mir da aber die Sauerei irgendwie zu groß ist hab ich mir  überlegt, die Luft eben irgendwie durch ein anderes, trockenes (Edel)gas  zu ersetzen. (Vakuum hatte ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht, aber da  wäre der bauliche Aufwand einfach viel zu groß, wenn nicht soagr  unmöglich)
Da mir da aber leider die physikalischen/chemischen  Kenntnisse fehlen, wollt ich hier mal fragen, ob bzw. wie es möglich wäre  in einem geschlossenem Gehäuse/Körper die Luft gegen ein anderes Gas zu  tauschen und somit die Feuchtigkeit zu verbannen?
Mir ist klar, das  auch dabei der Aufwand sehr hoch wäre, da das Gehäuse ja dicht sein  müsste, aber trotzdem würde mich mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## SonicNoize (26. Dezember 2010)

Theoretisch funktioniert das, aber pratkisch gesehen hast du ständig irgendwelche Undichtigkeiten und bei den Temperaturänderungen entstehen dann auch Druckunterschiede. Ich halte das ohne industrielle Mittel und Werkzeuge für unmöglich, das alles dicht zu bekommen. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja das Behältnis, in dem sich alles befindet, mit einem "trockenen" Edelgas durchspühlen


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Und Edelgas ist teuer, schonmal die Preise angeschaut?
Wird schwer zu realisieren sein.

Sag doch konkret was du vorhast. Chiller? Kokü?
Einfach den Bereich um den Sockel mit Knete isolieren, beim 24/7-Betrieb muss man sorgfältiger vorgehen als bei ner Bench-Session. Küchenpapier eignet sich auch gut zum Aufsaugen auf der Knete. Andere Leute schwören zur Isolation auf Armaflex.

Wie gesagt, deine Vorschläge sind nicht oder nur sehr schwer realisierbar und auch wahrscheinlich nicht sehr effektiv.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Helium wird erst bei -271 c flüssig. Und das zeuf ist doch in jedem Luftballon.^^http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helium


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2010)

Stickstoff geht auch, schön billig und bereits zu fast 80% in der Atmosphäre vorhanden, allerdings hat die Zusammensetzung der Luft nix mit deren Feuchtigkeit zu tun. Vllt wäre es besser einfach alles mit Kieselgel vollzustopfen damit keine Feuchtigkeit bei der HW ankommt, die kondensieren könnte.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich würds ja so machen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Dezember 2010)

Kannst dir auch nen Lufttrockner vor den PC stellen, dürfte auch was bringen...
Stickstoff wäre meiner Meinung nach die einfachste Gas-Lösung, alltagstauglich is des aber nich


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Er will ja was besonderes machen^^


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Dezember 2010)

Na dann 
Musst des Gas aber auch wieder gescheit abführen. 
Einfach so in die Raumluft is glaub ich keine gute Idee...


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Helium ist ungefährlich^^dabei fällt mir ein brennt das net ganz furchtbar wär ...... wenns dann bumm macht und alles hoch geht ^^

Edit:Es brennt doch nicht ist ja ein Edelgas^^


----------



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2010)

Das tolle an Edelgasen is halt, dass sie fast garnet entflammbar sind, sonst wärn sie ja net edel 

Sie können halt nur den Sauerstoff aus einem Raum verdrängen, was auf Dauer das Atmen erschert


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Bencher bei 8ghz erstickt Schuld Edelgas^^
Musst den Raum gut durchlüften lassen dann passiert da echt nichts^^


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Dezember 2010)

Oder ne Kerze auf den Tisch stellen


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Einen Grubenvogel der stirbt wenn zu wenig Sauerstoff da ist^^


----------



## dr.evil (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ging ja schnell mit den Antworten^^
Danke erstmal. Und die Idee auf der Skizze sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus mal sehn ob da was drauß wird wenn ich mal wieder etwas Zeit hab.
Und eure Empfehlung wäre also Helium oder Stickstoff!? Wäre dann wahrscheinlich aber doch noch das Problem der Druckänderung (1.Antwort)..


----------



## Hollywood (27. Dezember 2010)

Lösung: Benchbox. Eine Box aus Styropor mit Deckel. 
Öffnungen in den Deckel um die Pötte zu befüllen. Ebenso für Kabel. 
Evtl. etwas Dice rein. Schon hat man keine Probleme mehr mit Kondensierung.
Haben viele schon gemacht.
Ich isoliere lieber vernünftig, da ich meine HW gern immer im Blick habe.
Alles andere ist viel zu aufwändig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

dr.evil schrieb:


> Und da komme ich auch schon zu meiner ersten Frage.
> Das Problem ist das Kondenswasser bei starker Kühlung.
> Nun  habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie man dem entgegenwirken könnte. Und da  bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es die einzige, wirklich  effektive, Methode wäre die Luft irgendwie zu "entfernen" bzw. zu  "ersetzen".
> Da gibts ja schon ein paar Konzepte, wie z.b. Öl-PCs oder  so. Da mir da aber die Sauerei irgendwie zu groß ist hab ich mir  überlegt, die Luft eben irgendwie durch ein anderes, trockenes (Edel)gas  zu ersetzen. (Vakuum hatte ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht, aber da  wäre der bauliche Aufwand einfach viel zu groß, wenn nicht soagr  unmöglich)
> ...



Der Ansatz ist überhaupt kein Problem und man muss auch keine speziellen Gase nehmen. Alles, was unter (höherem) Druck steht, ist zwangsläufig trocken genug (ne 50bar Pressluftquelle sollte mehr als ausreichen), alles, was mal flüssig/Festgas war (vielleicht eher zur Hand, wenn man nicht gerade taucht) wäre auch prinzipiell wasserfrei - und nur darum gehts. Ob man wasserfreies Öl oder wasserfreie Luft hat, ist der Hardware schnuppe.
Das Problem ist aber eben der Aufwand/dein letzter Absatz:
- 100% gasdicht
- auch bei großen Temperatur und damit Volumenschwankungen
- Pots extern Befüllbar (nix mit einfacher Kiste)
(im Falle von trockenem Gas aus Flüssiggas kommt hinzu: Kiste befüllen und spülen, ohne das feuchte Luft ins Spiel kommt)




Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Einen Grubenvogel der stirbt wenn zu wenig Sauerstoff da ist^^



Die wurden gehalten, um Kohlenmonoxid anzuzeigen. Sauerstoffmangel bemerkt eine hart arbeitende Person vermutlich als erstes - eine CO-Vergiftung war das gefährliche


----------

